# No. 5 Mason jar lids



## JBorth (Mar 9, 2005)

I have a large number of some No. 5 Mason jars that I wish to reuse from the Bertolli company (their Alfredo sauce jars).  Does anyone know where I can find lids for these?  I have sent several e-mails to Bertolli, but have received no response.  Thanks.


----------



## woody (Mar 10, 2005)

These jars use the regular Ball Mason jar lids, just like your regular fruit jars.
 Walmart sells these lids as do most hardware stores.
 I use them just the same as regular Ball fruit jars.

 http://www.homecanning.com/usa/ALProducts.asp?CAT=480&P=2514


----------



## JBorth (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Woody, but I am referring to the 16 oz. jars.  (see photo)  The regular jelly jar lids are too lage.


----------



## woody (Mar 11, 2005)

The regular jar lids should work.
 Are you sure you aren't using the wide mouth lids?
 16 oz. is a pint size jar and the regular jar lids should do the trick.


----------

